# Main > General Discussion >  Free Font Creator

## Arkkeeper

I Know some of you are font-heads too and my dad was wondering if there was any good free Font Creation Programs out there?

----------


## Robbie

I would consider a free font creation program as the Holy Grail of the internet.  Let the quest begin.

I know there's an OpenType SDK over at microsoft.  OpenType is replacing TrueType...

I wish you could just take the vectors from illustrator and make a stinkin font...wouldn't that be nice?

----------


## Gamerprinter

I used to have a font creator app - of course it wasn't free, about $20 if I remember right. And you could simply take vector creations from Illustrator or raster images from Photoshop and convert them into typeable text. I even created a font from my hand-writing.

For something to be free, it has to be developed Open Source and intentionally distributed for no cost. Problem is not everyone in the world is willing to work for free, so not all softwares are available free. Almost all the software, I have, I paid for - it wasn't available for free.

In truth, I never look for free software. I look for software, sometimes I try free for experimentation when I find it, but I never have expectations of such. I say just pay the $20 and purchase the software. You should get your money's worth.

Free is not a holy grail, what works best is the only important thing and sometimes you have to pay for the priviledge.

Hopefully you guys do find something in the free font arena - I just don't see FREE as the end-all and be-all.  :Cool:

----------


## torstan

Any idea what the $20 font creator app was?

----------


## GlennZilla

Anyone tried FontStruct yet? I keep meaning to, but I'm easily distracted.

http://fontstruct.fontshop.com/

----------


## Gamerprinter

> Any idea what the $20 font creator app was?


 Doing a quick search, I now see the software I purchased for $20 is now $39 - I bought the app, back in 2001. (Sorry, unless you have a way to travel through time.)

If you're looking for a free font creator app, $39 is nowhere near that, so this is not for you, I suppose. I don't understand why font creator apps are so expensive though (I've found software for $999 - who'd buy that?)

Actually that fontstructor site looks pretty good and might be worth a try.

GP

----------


## Robbie

39$ is a lot closer to free than Fontographer which used to be the be-all-end-all font program back in the day...its no longer made I don't think.

----------


## Arkkeeper

> I would consider a free font creation program as the Holy Grail of the internet. Let the quest begin.


Beware the Killer Angry Chicken




> Free is not a holy grail, what works best is the only important thing and sometimes you have to pay for the priviledge.


Yes but some of us are so po' we can't afford the O or the R




> (I've found software for $999 - who'd buy that?)


people who make 10x that making font's

----------


## Gamerprinter

I did another search and found this... ppFonter Bitmap Font Maker 2.2 - free download, only $19.99 purchase price, but I don't know the quality of the application. It has a 5 star rating (?!)

Here's the link: ppFonter 2.2

I'm downloading the free trial - I'll tell you what I think of it, once I play some. (Although the description hints that this might not really be a font creator, so much as a converter of formats.)

Font Creator Home Edition is $65
High Logic Font Creator is $79
Fony - freeware editor for bitmap fonts http://hukka.furtopia.org/projects/fony/



GP  :Cool:

----------


## Arkkeeper

> Doing a quick search, I now see the software I purchased for $20 is now $39 - I bought the app, back in 2001. (Sorry, unless you have a way to travel through time.)


Holy Crap!!! That's It!!!, I'll just invent a time machine... lol.

You would think The GIMP would have some sort of Plugin for Font Design.

----------


## Wordman

> 39$ is a lot closer to free than Fontographer which used to be the be-all-end-all font program back in the day...its no longer made I don't think.


It lives again. Same company has a number of other tools at various price points as well, though none are free.

----------


## Codeman862

FontCreator 6.0.1  :Smile: 
I found a free one!
Never mind is only for 30 days  :Frown:

----------


## Notsonoble

Google Fontforge... there's supposedly some tutorials out there for working in a combination of Fontforge and inkscape to make fonts.

----------


## Gamerprinter

It could be that my purchased font creator from a download was on a PC, that is nolonger in my shop (dead and replaced), since I haven't been able to find it on my current PCs. My "gnomic script" I used in my current Gnomic Vault map, I wanted to convert into an actual font, but as stated, I couldn't find the app on my PCs.

I created a font from my hand-lettered printing once, and might still have that "font" in one of my older PCs. And I think it was the $39.00 one, which was purchased at least 3, possibly 5 years ago.

Although I felt it was a bit cumbersome to use, I could probably use such an app today.

GP

----------


## vhailor27

I found a youtube video showing how to create fonts.
Take a look and see if the result is satisfying. You'll find the video here: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lD9czVUGCY

Font Creator 6.1 has a "Free to try (30-day trial)". Perhaps an earlier version could be free.

If you search in youtube you'll find many similar videos.

----------

